# High school swimming



## Hooligan Dan

Some shots from yesterday. Let me know what you think, folks.


----------



## fokker

The last one is fantastic!


----------



## Kenny32

How many tries did it take you to get the pan in #1? Haha, looks like that shot was a hard one.

Awesome stuff, I like all of them.


----------



## LaFoto

Where did the light in 1 come from? Was it a reflection off the surface of the water? If so: lucky you! That reflection sure helped A LOT. Cool pan. I never thought of that when I covered a two-day swim meet... now I think I should have. But well. I didn't.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Kenny32 said:


> How many tries did it take you to get the pan in #1? Haha, looks like that shot was a hard one.
> 
> Awesome stuff, I like all of them.



Thanks! 

That was actually the second shot i took at the event. First shot I took I panned but lost her face behind her arm. Third shot I took I was a little late on my shot. It was a nice pan but her top half was already under water. After that I went to the traditional shooting.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

LaFoto said:


> Where did the light in 1 come from? Was it a reflection off the surface of the water? If so: lucky you! That reflection sure helped A LOT. Cool pan. I never thought of that when I covered a two-day swim meet... now I think I should have. But well. I didn't.



Yeah, I like shooting the off the block shots. If they'll let you get crouched down by the blocks you can get a lot of good shots. 

Anyway, the light if from and SB-900 in my left hand I triggered with the pop-up flash. Iso 100, f/20, 1/30th, rear curtain sinc.


----------



## Formatted

1st and 3rd are awesome!


----------



## SouthLand

Wow! 3 and 4 are great!


----------



## drhouse1971

Man, of course they are going to look good, it's outdoor swimming, try that indoor


----------

